# Problema con una tarjeta de sonido integrada



## patineta (Feb 17, 2006)

wenasss!!! 
Tengo una tarjeta de sonido integrada en la placa base (el modelo es Analog Devices AD1980 @ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]) Me la reconoce un programa llamado Everest, pero en Windows me dice qque no hay ningun dispositivo conectado.  Alguien sabe que puede ser.
Muchas gracias


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 17, 2006)

que windows es ? .... que drivers instalaste? (... instalaste drivers?...)....


----------



## patineta (Feb 17, 2006)

windows xp sp2
ninguno, pero sinceramente, no se cual instalarle ya que el modelo es muy largo.


----------



## jaime07 (Feb 6, 2009)

Buenas amigos de foros de ELectronica. Tengo tambien problema con una tarjeta de sonido. El problema ocurrio cuando lo conectaron un celular con memoria para bajar musica. El controlador de la tarjeta de sonido esta OK, lo actualice y nada; reproduce normal las pistas. Pense que eran los parlantes pero y lleve a probar los parlantes con otro equipo y este funciona normal.
Los parlante intentan emitir sonido cuando muevo los terminales, pero solo sale como un ruido extraño y solo eso. Que es lo podria estar pasando, o que es lo que paso. Gracaias te antemano por la ayuda amigos.

Jaime


----------



## profex (Feb 6, 2009)

patineta dijo:
			
		

> windows xp sp2
> ninguno, pero sinceramente, no se cual instalarle ya que el modelo es muy largo.



Entra a la página del fabricante de la tarjeta y bájate los drivers, buscalos por el modelo de la tarjeta base, de ahí eliges tu sistema operativo, los descargas y los instalas.

Espero que te sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 7, 2009)

jaime07 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas amigos de foros de ELectronica. Tengo tambien problema con una tarjeta de sonido. El problema ocurrio cuando lo conectaron un celular con memoria para bajar musica. El controlador de la tarjeta de sonido esta OK, lo actualice y nada; reproduce normal las pistas. Pense que eran los parlantes pero y lleve a probar los parlantes con otro equipo y este funciona normal.
> Los parlante intentan emitir sonido cuando muevo los terminales, pero solo sale como un ruido extraño y solo eso. Que es lo podria estar pasando, o que es lo que paso. Gracaias te antemano por la ayuda amigos.
> 
> Jaime



Trata de dar en la opción de *Restaurar Sistema* desde "Herramientas del Sistema de Windows" desde un día antes de que lo conectaran con el celular!

Probá con esa opción, ella no borra nada, solo activa el sistema de la misma forma del día que selecciones, ojo la compu se reinicia!


----------



## capitanp (Feb 7, 2009)

bajalos aqui

www.intel.com/design/motherbd/rc/rc_drive.htm#XP


salu[II]


----------

